# Considering a new collar-input wanted



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm considering getting a new e-collar system. My first system was an Innotek 1600 (about 12 years ago). It worked fine but there were just too many buttons. I'm currently using a SportDog 1800 (it has since been replaced by other models). It's only 3 or 4 years old and really doesn't have any major issues, but I'm just not totally satisfied. It takes a long time to charge, it's not intuative when switching from continuous to momentary, and I have to look at the transmitter if I'm need to change the amount of "juice". Or maybe my dissatisfaction is just because I read the posts over on RTF singing the praises of Tritronics?

Anyway, I'm looking at either the Tritronics Pro 100 or the Pro 500. I like that just by hitting buttons singly or in combination I have 3 gradiations of "juice" without looking. Currently I mostly use continuous stimulation but might use momentary stimulation more if it's easier to switch between modes. Would I be happier being able to flip a switch and have the 3 gradiations for both continuous and momentary or would the single momentary button on the 100 be enough?

The Pro 500 is about $50 more than the 100, but what's $50 in the long run? Along those lines, I know I do have a tendancy to buy "bigger" than I really need because I *might* someday need the other features. I will say that I should be able to get a great deal on either of these collars-one of our food suppliers also carries other pet supplies, e-collars included (so the 100 is about $370 and the 500 is $420).

So, how did you pick your system and what is it? Any thoughts on which of these collars I might be happier with?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been using TT collars for decades. I would go with a Pro 500 and you'll have everything you could possibly use. 

(Don't forget to check Collar Clinic for refurbished units. You can save a lot of money. Like a Pro500XLS for $300.)


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

go 500 says I


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

IowaGold said:


> Anyway, I'm looking at either the Tritronics Pro 100 or the Pro 500. I like that just by hitting buttons singly or in combination I have 3 gradiations of "juice" without looking...
> 
> So, how did you pick your system and what is it? Any thoughts on which of these collars I might be happier with?


I've been an e-collar trainer for over 30 years now. I've seen and used nearly everything out there. Two years ago Dogtra sent me a 3500 to field test and do a write up on. It was a fine, reliable unit with great flexibility. But it failed to compare in practical terms with the Tri Tronics Pro 500 in some substantial ways, starting with its not be American made. But there is no transmitter more ergonomically stellar than the TT Pro 500. Second place is well behind in my estimation. I own two of them. If I ever need another e-collar it will be another Pro 500. Worth every penny.

EvanG


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

What is an e-collar? Is this thing that gives them electric shocks like in the invisible fence?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> What is an e-collar? Is this thing that gives them electric shocks like in the invisible fence?


A invisible fence collar would be a very crude version of electronic collar. 

A modern Training e-collar is adjustable from barely perceivable to something very stout, and eveything in between. Some have audible tone features, some vibrate like a cell phone. It's all about what works with the dog at the end of your leash.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Swampcollie said:


> A invisible fence collar would be a very crude version of electronic collar.
> 
> A modern Training e-collar is adjustable from barely perceivable to something very stout, and eveything in between. Some have audible tone features, some vibrate like a cell phone. It's all about what works with the dog at the end of your leash.


Thanks, I thought they were all electric shocks.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Alrighty then, looks like it's pretty unanimous (although Evan gave me a fright when he started talking about Dogtra!). It's only 5 weeks to my birthday, so I should have the new collar soon.


----------

